# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  أكثر 20 فيلم إثارة للجدل في التاريخ

## بدون تعليق

هناك أفلام تبهر الجميع بمستواها الفني، وهناك أفلام تحصد النجاح التجاري، وهناك أفلام تصدر وترفع من دور العرض دون أن يلتفت إليها أحد، وهناك أفلام تثير حولها الزوابع والأعاصير وأطنانا من الجدل وانقساما في الآراء بين مؤيد ومعارض، وهذه الفئة الأخيرة هي ما نتحدث عنه هنا.  
القائمة التالية تحتوي على أكثر 20 فيلما إثارة للجدل في التاريخ وفقا لقائمة نشرتها مجلة Entertainment weekly.  
لاحظ أن معيار الاختيار هنا ليس الأهمية أو النجاح التجاري أو النقدي، لكن كمّ الاعتراضات والانتقادات والجدل الذي يثيره الفيلم حوله بين تأييد ورفض.  
وعلى طريقة التشويق في مسابقات الجمال.. 
سنستعرض هذه الأفلام بترتيب تنازلي 
من رقم 20 وحتى رقم 1.  

(20) 
محرقة آكلي لحوم البشر  
الفيلم: CANNIBAL HOLOCAUST 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1980 
المخرج: روجيرو ديوداتو 
[IMG]http://scar_face.***obo.com/photos_dl/3/2/8/3/photodl_328351.jpg[/IMG] 
القصة: 
مجموعة من المستكشفين يذهبون إلى غابات الأمازون لتصوير فيلم وثائقي عن الحياة الوحشية في الغابة وعن القبائل البدائية من آكلي لحوم البشر. ينتهي الأمر بهم ليصبحوا وجبة غداء لهذه القبائل التي تنتقم من الفريق لأنه مارس العنف ضد القبائل.  
أين المشكلة؟ 
أحد أكثر الأفلام إثارة للتقزز في التاريخ. عمليات قتل حقيقية لحيوانات وعمليات اغتصاب وحشية وأكل لحوم بشر. بعد عرض الفيلم تم القبض على المخرج في إيطاليا بتهمة قتل الممثلين أمام الشاشة! وقد كان المشهد الأخير في الفيلم لعملية قتل حقيقية.  


(19) 
غريزة أساسية  
الفيلم: BASIC INSTINCT 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1992 
المخرج: بول فيرهويفن 
 
القصة: 
كاتبة شهوانية "شارون ستون" تقتل عشاقها بسكين تكسير الثلج، هناك أيضا "مايكل دوجلاس" الذي يحقق في الموضوع.  
أين المشكلة؟ 
كمية عري وجنس غير عادية في فيلم هوليوودي. بالإضافة إلى ذلك فقد اعترضت عليه جمعيات الدفاع عن حقوق الشواذ قبل بدء التصوير لاعتقادهم بوجود نظرة استحقار للشواذ بالفيلم.  


(18) 
أنا فضولي (أصفر)  

الفيلم: (I AM CURIOUS (Yellow 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1969 
المخرج: فيلجوت سيومان 
 

القصة: 
تقوم "لينا" بالتجوال الحر عبر الولايات المتحدة وتعيش الجو المتقلب للستينيات: تعارض حرب فيتنام، تتساءل عن جدوى الأنظمة الاجتماعية، وتستجيب لرغباتها الشهوانية.  
أين المشكلة؟ 
لقطات عارية ولقطات جنسية أدت إلى اعتبار الفيلم إباحيا ومنعه في الولايات المتحدة وذهابه إلى المحكمة. بعد ثلاث معارك قضائية تم السماح بالفيلم أخيرا. 
(17) 
غريبو الخلقة  
الفيلم: FREAKS 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1932 
المخرج: تود براونينج  
 
القصة: 
مجموعة من الأقزام والمشوهين يعملون في سيرك. هناك قصة حب تنتهي بانتقام مروع.  
أين المشكلة؟ 
استخدم المخرج أقزاما حقيقيين ذوي أشكال غريبة، منهم توءم ملتصق حقيقي، والكثير من الأشخاص المصابين باستقساء في المخ من ذوي الرءوس الكبيرة، وأشخاص آخرين لديهم تشوهات حقيقية مفزعة.  
كان الفيلم مروعا لدرجة أن المشاهدين كانوا يتحاشون النظر إلى الشاشة في كثير من المشاهد، وقد قالت إحدى المشاهدات إن الفيلم أدى بها إلى الإصابة بالإجهاض! وحتى بعد حذف بعض المشاهد فإن الاتحاد القومي للمرأة دعا إلى مقاطعة الفيلم. مُنع الفيلم في ولاية أتلانتا وسُحب من التوزيع، كما ظل ممنوعا في بريطانيا حتى الستينيات.  
كل هذه المشاكل رغم أن الشركة المنتجة حذفت 25 دقيقة كاملة من الفيلم قبل عرضه، لا يعرف أحد ماذا كان بها!  


(16) 
يونايتد 93  

الفيلم: UNITED 93 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 2006 
المخرج: بول جرينجراس  
 
القصة: 
فيلم عن 11 سبتمبر، وقصة الطائرة المختطفة الوحيدة التي لم تصل إلى وجهتها.  
أين المشكلة؟ 
لايزال الجرح مفتوحا ولا يتحمل الأمريكيون مشاهدة فيلم مسلٍ عن الكارثة. تم سحب إعلان الفيلم من إحدى دور العرض بنيويورك بعد أن اشتكى بعض المشاهدين وبعد أن غادر البعض الآخر دار العرض احتجاجا.  


(15) 
انتصار الإرادة  
الفيلم: TRIUMPH OF THE WILL 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1935 
المخرج: ليني رايفنستال 
 
القصة: 
فيلم وثائقي دعائي ألماني يوثق المؤتمر الذي أقامه الحزب النازي عام 1934 في نورمبرج. يتضمن الفيلم مقتطفات من خطب القادة النازيين. ساهم "هتلر" نفسه في إنتاج الفيلم ويظهر اسمه في التترات.  
أين المشكلة؟ 
اتُّهِمَ الفيلم –الذي كان متقنا جدا فنيّا وحصل على العديد من الجوائز– باستخدام الفن لخدمة نظام شرير وغير عادل هو النظام النازي، كما وُصِف الفيلم بأنه متبلّد أخلاقيّا.  


(14) 
المحاربون  
الفيلم: THE WARRIORS 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1979 
المخرج: والتر هيل  
 
القصة: 
فيلم عن حرب شوارع طاحنة تدور في نيويورك بين عصابات متنافسة.  
أين المشكلة؟ 
اتُّهم الفيلم بتعظيم العنف وتبجيله. ارتكبت عدة جرائم بوحي من الفيلم في الأماكن التي كان معروضا بها، منها طعن شاب مراهق من ماساشوسيتس، مما أدى إلى انفجار الغضب الشعبي ضد الفيلم. وعلى أثر هذا اضطرت شركة باراماونت أن تسحب إعلانات الفيلم من الشوارع والتليفزيون.  


(13) 
شفرة دافينشي  

الفيلم: THE DA VINCI CODE 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 2006 
المخرج: رون هاوارد 
 
القصة: 
بروفيسور يتتبع خيوط مؤامرة عمرها ألفا عام يشترك فيها الفاتيكان لإخفاء زواج السيد المسيح من "مريم المجدلية".  
أين المشكلة؟ 
لم تتوقف الاعتراضات والانتقادات منذ صدور الرواية وأثناء التحضير للفيلم وبعد عرضه أيضا. بالطبع أتت الاعتراضات من الكنائس والمؤسسات الدينية التي رأت أن الفيلم يحاول تقويض أساس المسيحية.  


(12) 
صائد الغزلان  
الفيلم: THE DEER HUNTER 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1978 
المخرج: مايكل سيمينو 
 
القصة: 
تؤدي حرب فيتنام إلى تدمير حياة ثلاثة من عمال المطاحن في بنسلفانيا.  
أين المشكلة؟ 
بعد فوز الفيلم بأوسكار أحسن فيلم، أثار الفيلم مناقشات عديدة حول مشاهد المعسكرات التي كان الجنود الأمريكيون يجبرون فيها على لعب الروليت الروسي (الروليت الروسي هو وضع رصاصة واحدة في المسدس وتدوير عجلة الخزانة بحيث لا يُعرف موضع الرصاصة ثم تصويب المسدس إلى الرأس ليعتمد بقاء الشخص على قيد الحياة من عدمه على الحظ).  
قال بعض الباحثون التاريخيون إنه لم تكن هناك معسكرات كهذه في الحقيقة. اتُّهم الفيلم أيضا بالعنصرية.  

(11)
الرسالة  
الفيلم: THE MESSAGE 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1977 
المخرج: مصطفى العقاد 
 
القصة: 
ملحمة تحكي بداية ظهور الإسلام، يلعب فيها "أنتوني كوين" دور "حمزة" عم الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم).  
أين المشكلة؟ 
أثار الفيلم غضب بعض المسلمين المحافظين، بسبب تصوير الفيلم لبعض الصحابة مثل "حمزة بن عبد المطلب" عم الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، وتم منع عرضه في كثير من الدول العربية.  
بعد إصدار الفيلم في مارس 1977 قامت مجموعة من الإرهابيين باحتجاز 100 شخص في واشنطن، وقتلوا مراسلا صحفيا وأطلقوا النار على العمدة المستقبلي للمدينة، وكانت مطالبهم هي منع فيلم الرسالة.  
من العجيب أن يموت مخرج الفيلم فيما بعد بالصدفة في تفجيرات إرهابية من تدبير تنظيم القاعدة لعدد من فنادق عمّان بالأردن.  


(10) 
بيبي دول  
الفيلم: BABY DOLL 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1956 
المخرج: إيليا كازان 
 
القصة: في المسيسيبي، يقوم أحد أصحاب محالج القطن بمحاولة لإذلال أحد المنافسين عن طريق إغواء زوجته التي مازالت عذراء. الفيلم مأخوذ عن قصة لـ"تينيسي ويليامز".  
أين المشكلة؟ 
كان الفيلم صادما خاصة للمتدينين، وقد اعترض عليه كبار رجال الدين الكاثوليكيين، وفي نيويورك حرّم الكاردينال على أتباع الكنيسة المتدينين مشاهدة الفيلم. قامت بعض دور العرض بسحب الفيلم على أثر ذلك، ومع ذلك رشح الفيلم لأربع جوائز أوسكار.  


(9) 
التانجو الأخير في باريس  

الفيلم: LAST TANGO IN PARIS 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1972 
المخرج: برناردو برتولوتشي 
 
القصة: 
أمريكي ساخط "مارلون براندو" يسافر إلى باريس، وهناك يرتبط بامرأة فرنسية "ماريا شنايدر".  
أين المشكلة؟ 
يمتلئ الفيلم بالمشاهد الحسية في دراما نفسية تقترب من الجنس الصريح، وقد انقسمت آراء الجمهور والنقاد حول الفيلم بين مؤيد ومعارض. وفي إيطاليا مثل المخرج والممثلون أمام المحكمة بتهمة نشر الفحش 

(8) 
قتلة بالفطرة  
الفيلم: NATURAL BORN KILLERS 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1994 
المخرج: أوليفر ستون 
[IMG]http://www.moviezeal.com/wp-*******/uploads/natural-born-killers-poster.jpg[/IMG] 
القصة: 
قصة حياة زوجين من السفاحين، ورحلتهما الدموية للقتل عبر الولايات المتحدة.  
أين المشكلة؟ 
صور الفيلم اهتمام الإعلام بالقاتلين وحصولهما على شهرة إعلامية فائقة، مما ألهم الكثير من الناس لارتكاب جرائم للظهور في التليفزيون! وقد استخدم الكثيرون الحوار المستخدم في الفيلم.  
أكثر من 12 جريمة قتل في الولايات المتحدة وخارجها تم تنفيذها تأثرا بالفيلم. قام أحد أقارب أحد الضحايا برفع قضية على الشركة والمخرج 


(7) 
مولد أمة  
الفيلم: THE BIRTH OF A NATION 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1915 
المخرج: دي دبليو جريفيث 
 
القصة: 
ملحمة طويلة عن كفاح أسرتين أمريكيتين أثناء الحرب الأهلية، ثم أثناء عملية إعادة البناء.  
أين المشكلة؟ 
صور الفيلم الأمريكيين الأفارقة كأشخاص شهوانيين وذوي تفكير طفولي، ويتسترون على الجرائم، مما أدى إلى الكثير من الاعتراضات عبر الولايات المتحدة، وإلى الكثير من المجادلات والمناقشات بين الرقابة والمعترضين.  


(6) 
الإغواء الأخير للمسيح  
الفيلم: THE LAST TEMPTATION OF CHRIST 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1988 
المخرج: مارتن سكورسيزي 
 
القصة: 
يواصل "يسوع" رحلته لفداء البشرية، لكن بينما هو على الصليب يتعرض لإغواء من الشيطان للتخلي عن رسالته والنزول عن الصليب ليتزوج "مريم المجدلية" وينجب منها ويعيش حياة طبيعية متخليا عن رسالته.  
أين المشكلة؟ 
اعتراضات قوية من المؤسسات الدينية، وقد عرضت بعض المؤسسات على شركة يونيفيرسال شراء الفيلم منها لتدميره قبل بدء عرضه. رفضت الكثير من السينمات عرضه، وفي فرنسا كانت هناك أعمال تخريب في بعض السينمات.  
على كل حال يتضح في نهاية الفيلم أن كل الأحداث الشاذة ليست سوى هلوسة سببها إغواء الشيطان.  

(5) 
مَنْ قتل كيندي؟  
الفيلم: JFK 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1991 
المخرج: أوليفر ستون
[IMG]http://thisdistractedglobe.com/wp-*******/uploads/2007/08/JFK%20poster.jpg[/IMG] 
القصة: 
القصة الحقيقية حول قيام المحامي العام لمقاطعة نيو أورليانز "كيفن كوستنر" بالتحقيق في حادثة اغتيال الرئيس الأمريكي "جون كيندي".  
أين المشكلة؟ 
رأى الكثيرون أن التفسيرات المثيرة للجدل -التي قدمها الفيلم بطريقة مقنعة- حقيقية تماما. وقد أدى الفيلم إلى ضغوط شعبية دفعت الكونجرس إلى أن يقوم بالإفراج عن عدد من الوثائق السرية، إلا أن دراستها لم تفضِ إلى جديد.  


(4) 
حَلْق عميق  
الفيلم: DEEP THROAT 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1972 
المخرج: جيرارد داميانو 
 
القصة: 
سيدة شابة "ليندا لافليس" تشكو من عدم قدرتها على الاستمتاع بالجنس، فتذهب إلى طبيب يخبرها بأن علاجها الوحيد هو الجنس الفمي!  
أين المشكلة؟ 
تم منع الفيلم في كثير من الأماكن وتعرض لهجوم ضار من المحافظين، وقد تعرض صانعو الفيلم للمحاكمة بتهمة نشر الفحش. فيما بعد قالت "ليندا" إنها متبرئة من الفيلم وادعت أنها صورته وهناك مسدس مصوب إلى رأسها!  

(3) 
فهرنهايت 11/9  
الفيلم: FAHRENHEIT 9/11 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 2004 
المخرج: مايكل مور
 
القصة: 
فيلم وثائقي يصب اللعنات على رأس الرئيس "بوش" الابن وعائلته، وهو يتتبع علاقة المصالح المتبادلة بين عائلتي "بوش" في أمريكا و"بن لادن" في السعودية، والفشل الذريع للإدارة الأمريكية في تجنب كارثة 11/9.  
أين المشكلة؟ 
أول انتقاد –والأعنف أيضا– للإدارة الأمريكية بعد 11 سبتمبر. كسر الفيلم حالة التوحد التي كانت أمريكا فيها ضد الكارثة وضد الإرهاب، وفتح الباب للنقد اللاذع المتهكم والموجع.  
كانت هذه هي المرة الأولى في التاريخ التي يحقق فيها فيلم وثائقي كل هذه الإيرادات.  

(2) 
البرتقالة الميكانيكيّة  
الفيلم: A CLOCKWORK ORANGE 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 1971 
المخرج: ستانلي كوبريك
 
القصة: 
"أليكس" فتى مراهق يكوّن عصابة يمارس بها شتى أنواع العنف وأعمال الاغتصاب والقتل، يقبض عليه ويتعرض لعملية غسيل مخ في السجن -وفق برنامج إعادة تأهيل تدعمه الحكومة الإنجليزية- هدفها محو قدرته على ممارسة العنف. إلا أنه يصبح على وشك الاختناق كلما رأى شيئا عنيفا يحدث.  
أين المشكلة؟ 
في البداية تم اعتباره فيلما إباحيا لاحتوائه على كم هائل من العنف والجنس (والغريب أنه كان يقدم هذا على خلفية من موسيقى "بيتهوفن"!) هناك أيضا مشهد الاغتصاب الذي قام به "أليكس" وهو يغني الأغنية المحبوبة ''Singin' in the Rain'' لـ"جين كيلي".  
في الولايات المتحدة حصل على تصنيف X كفيلم إباحي وهذا يعني أنه لن يعرض في دور العرض المحترمة، وفي بريطانيا كان الفيلم ملهما لعدد كبير من الجرائم مما دفع "كوبريك" إلى سحب الفيلم من دور العرض، ولم يُتح الفيلم في بريطانيا مرة أخرى على أسطوانات دي في دي إلا عام 2000 بعد وفاة "كوبريك" بعام.  

(1) 
آلام المسيح  
الفيلم: THE PASSION OF THE CHRIST 
تاريخ الإنتاج: 2004 
المخرج: ميل جيبسون 
[IMG]http://media.movie***.com/news/old/05_04/passion_dvd.jpg[/IMG]
القصة: 
الساعات الأخيرة في حياة السيد المسيح، محاكمته وجلده وسيره في طريق الآلام وصلبه.  
أين المشكلة؟ 
كانت نيّة "ميل جيبسون" أن يصنع فيلما مفزعا عن مدى آلام المسيح وما تحمله في سبيل البشرية وفقا لعقيدته الكاثوليكية، وقد نجح في ذلك تماما، كما نجح في جذب سخط اليهود في كل أنحاء العالم، وقد بدأ الهجوم على الفيلم من قبل عرضه بأشهر، بل وقبل البدء في التصوير بسبب ما قيل من أنه محمّل بمعاداة السامية، وأنه يعتمد على تفسيرات غير صحيحة للإنجيل.  
رفض "جيبسون" الالتفات للاعتراضات ورفض عرض الفيلم أولا على المعارضين، وقام بتمويل الفيلم على نفقته الخاصة، كما حصل على دعم معنوي من الكنائس ضد الاعتراضات اليهودية. تصاعدت حدة الاعتراضات اليهودية مع قرب بدء العرض، خاصة بخصوص المشهد الذي يطالب فيه اليهود بصلب المسيح ويقولون فيه "دمه علينا وعلى أولادنا"، وقد استجاب "جيبسون" هنا بعدم ترجمة هذا الجزء إلى الإنجليزية (لاحظ أن الفيلم يتحدث بالآرامية).  
جمع الفيلم 370 مليون دولار من دور العرض الأمريكية، بالإضافة إلى الشهرة الفائقة للفيلم ولـ"ميل جيبسون".  


اتمنى انه موضوعي يكون عجبكم  
منقول...>

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

يسلمو كتير  ...معلومات غريبه كتير وكتير افلام  توقعت تكون موجوده في القائمه وما لقيتها ..  فيه افلام بتعمل صدمه لما نقراء سبب المشكله ... وفيه افلام سبب اثارتها للجدل غريب ..فلم متل  الفيلم: THE PASSION OF THE CHRIST  وللرائع ميل جيبسون 
 يمكن مو مناسب يكون في القائمه  هلا كل افلام ميل جيبسون 
 مثيره  للجدل كونه بيتطرق لقضايا حساسيه وبياخد وجه نضر حقيقيه ولهالشي حاربوه كتير ناس ..يسلمو كتير على القائمه بدون تعليق

----------


## بدون تعليق

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسة شقاوة  
_يسلمو كتير ...معلومات غريبه كتير وكتير افلام توقعت تكون موجوده في القائمه وما لقيتها .. فيه افلام بتعمل صدمه لما نقراء سبب المشكله ... وفيه افلام سبب اثارتها للجدل غريب ..فلم متل الفيلم: THE PASSION OF THE CHRIST وللرائع ميل جيبسون 

يمكن مو مناسب يكون في القائمه هلا كل افلام ميل جيبسون 
مثيره للجدل كونه بيتطرق لقضايا حساسيه وبياخد وجه نضر حقيقيه ولهالشي حاربوه كتير ناس ..يسلمو كتير على القائمه بدون تعليق_


 شكرا على المرور والمشاركة :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## البارون

شكرا

----------


## man of horror

مشكووووووووور خيي على الموظوع....

----------


## رموش حزينه

ميرسي نايس

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كتير حلووووووووووو يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## ناديه

حلوووووووووووووووووووين اوي

----------


## wardahasn

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## عاشقة ريان

مشكوووووووووو على الموضوع  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## wardahasn

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر


اي خبر ؟؟؟؟!!!!!وشكرا

----------


## عاشق الصمت

يسلمو خيو على الموضوع  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## مجنون

مشكووووووور الله يعطيك العافيه

----------

